# Ways to entertain a bored, naughty puppy



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Even a ten minute vigorous game of ball will tire a puppy out - can you spend ten minutes with Willow every couple of hours?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I will try that, Tiny! I just keep laughing at her (she's not in trouble...it's not her fault...she IS a puppy)... really, you wanted my used tissue? Really, you wanted to chew on that brochure... All which boils down to... Pay attention to me, Mom. I thought about getting a flirt stick... so I can multi-task.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> I will try that, Tiny! I just keep laughing at her (she's not in trouble...it's not her fault...she IS a puppy)... really, you wanted my used tissue? Really, you wanted to chew on that brochure... All which boils down to... Pay attention to me, Mom. I thought about getting a flirt stick... so I can multi-task.



I do have a fishing pole type of thing that you attach a stuffed toy to - can you work with one hand?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I do have a fishing pole type of thing that you attach a stuffed toy to - can you work with one hand?


where there is a will!!  She also seems to get into the most trouble when she needs a nap. Of course, she gets that from her Mom (me)!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I often hear "Dogs sleep 80% of the time" does this apply to poodles?:act-up:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Making her use her brain. Instead of a walk could you play hide and seek in the house? Or train a (or two) trick in the morning? It is my experience that a walk alone is not enough to wear out an intelligent young dog. When Hemi was about 6 months I gave her just about every meal in the dog tornado, dog spinny, and Kong wobbler. Right now we are working on walking backwards. Good luck.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Rachel76 said:


> Making her use her brain. Instead of a walk could you play hide and seek in the house? Or train a (or two) trick in the morning? It is my experience that a walk alone is not enough to wear out an intelligent young dog. When Hemi was about 6 months I gave her just about every meal in the dog tornado, dog spinny, and Kong wobbler. Right now we are working on walking backwards. Good luck.


Hmmm... I think I'll start using her treat ball again. I fed her from it when she was a puppy...but she just nudged it with her nose.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just looked at her little age 'tape measure ' is she 11 months old already? Hemi turned 11 months on the 1st of Jan. Nina ottomans dog tornado! I think it was fjm that turned me on to her toys... they are great. Especially the tornado.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Teach her some tricks! Brain games work wonders under these circumstances.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Brain work and a little vigorous exercise - a few minutes trick training, five minutes chase the toy, ten minutes hunt the treats (you get to sit down during the last one!). Then a repeat if she really needs it, or half an hour down time with a chew toy. It works for my young adults, but a puppy may need a bit more help settling down after all the excitement!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> I just looked at her little age 'tape measure ' is she 11 months old already? Hemi turned 11 months on the 1st of Jan. Nina ottomans dog tornado! I think it was fjm that turned me on to her toys... they are great. Especially the tornado.



Hemi has the same birthday as Timi - she will be a year on February 1st too!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hemi has the same birthday as Timi - she will be a year on February 1st too!


Unbelievable how fast a the time goes blasting by. Almost as fast as our Poodles leaping through the air.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rachel76 said:


> Unbelievable how fast a the time goes blasting by. Almost as fast as our Poodles leaping through the air.



Isn't that true! If I did not have two seniors, I would be ready for a new puppy already - Timi has matured so nicely in the 6-7 months that she has been home, but I am kind of missing the puppy excitement already!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am having the same problem today. It is so cold today, yet we still usually go for a nice walk. Combination of it being so cold and shortening our walks until miss Zoe learns better leash manners she hardly walked in past week.
Today she is bonkers. My cleaning woman is trying to straighten up and Zoe is going after her broom and mop.lol
I let her run around the backyard to burn a little steam off. I usually go out with her, but it was so cold i was standing in the door way. She gave me this sad pout and I eventfully caved. 
I would throw a ball around with her a few times during the day, maybe she will get tired. Zoe never tires out though until the evening.She has a crazy amount of energy!
It is almost their birthdays. My kids want to celebrate. Are you going to do anything?
Thank you for the sweet comment on another thread about enjoying Zo and worrying less. Living to 15 1/2 is pretty darn amazing, i will take that.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been laid low the better part of four almost five days with a cold/flu whatever goodness I was sick and during the first day and half when I was hurling my guts up Bea was an Angel and laid with me in bed, (Flower is always a peach and good as gold) and didn't get antsy. She is self amusing, she plays fetch with herself by tossing a toy off the bed. I have been playing indoor fetch with balls, toys whatever she brings and her favorite is a pair of socks tossed which according to Miss Bea is even better


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> I am having the same problem today. It is so cold today, yet we still usually go for a nice walk. Combination of it being so cold and shortening our walks until miss Zoe learns better leash manners she hardly walked in past week.
> Today she is bonkers. My cleaning woman is trying to straighten up and Zoe is going after her broom and mop.lol
> I let her run around the backyard to burn a little steam off. I usually go out with her, but it was so cold i was standing in the door way. She gave me this sad pout and I eventfully caved.
> I would throw a ball around with her a few times during the day, maybe she will get tired. Zoe never tires out though until the evening.She has a crazy amount of energy!
> ...


I am afraid to let Willow out in the backyard alone...even not alone. For a few days last week, every time I took her out, I heard that darn hawk. Saw it flying around overhead. It creeps me out!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

BTW, we just got back from a walk... Now, she's like this....


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Is doggy daycare an option for you? Begley started going for a half day once a week when he was a puppy, and it was awesome because it kept him socialised with other dogs and he came home EXHAUSTED. He was also tired out the rest of the evening after his puppy kindergarten classes. And a tired puppy is a good puppy...

I would also second the other suggestions about vigorous exercise and training, as well as the chewies.

And just remember... it gets better!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella never gave me a problem of getting in to anything and she was 1.5 yrs when I got her. I cannot say that for Cayenne. Tissues, bathroom paper, books.

I have a reddish colored fur hat, setting at my desk, both together in their bed next ot me, and I think oh my why does Cayenne (red one) look so big, there she was laying on part of my fur hat.


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

My Spoo Kepler invented a game we call Chicken. He runs away with a squeak toy (a rubber chicken) and we chase him, in the downstairs only. Sometimes I set up blockades with furniture so he either gets trapped, or if he is energetic he leaps over the furniture. If I catch him, I take the toy, squeak it, and throw it and we start again. 

Anyway chicken is a great way to tire out a puppy because you are trying to outsmart them, they are trying to outsmart you, and all get exercise. Our house has all kinds of obstacles (furniture, musical instruments, the kids backpacks on the floor, etc.) so it is rather like an obstacle course. It is especially fun with two people, because we can block off his escape path. If I am playing with him alone I never win unless I do a blockade, as our downstairs forms a circle and he is much faster than me. 

Of course I would not advise this game with a puppy who would get angry/aggressive when the toy is taken away. 

Fel


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> I am afraid to let Willow out in the backyard alone...even not alone. For a few days last week, every time I took her out, I heard that darn hawk. Saw it flying around overhead. It creeps me out!


I never let her out alone since we do not have a fence. I was just standing on the patio near the doorway because it was freezing. That was not good enough for miss Zoe, so I had to be right at her side. lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fel, the ability to take the chicken away is part of trust between the two of you. It is an important foundational activity for the dog to develop impulse control and to avoid resource guarding. Your game is a great training session too.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

fel said:


> My Spoo Kepler invented a game we call Chicken. He runs away with a squeak toy (a rubber chicken) and we chase him, in the downstairs only. Sometimes I set up blockades with furniture so he either gets trapped, or if he is energetic he leaps over the furniture. If I catch him, I take the toy, squeak it, and throw it and we start again.
> 
> Anyway chicken is a great way to tire out a puppy because you are trying to outsmart them, they are trying to outsmart you, and all get exercise. Our house has all kinds of obstacles (furniture, musical instruments, the kids backpacks on the floor, etc.) so it is rather like an obstacle course. It is especially fun with two people, because we can block off his escape path. If I am playing with him alone I never win unless I do a blockade, as our downstairs forms a circle and he is much faster than me.
> 
> ...


Zoe is a puppy and I play the same game, she loves it!! Obstacle course here also living with 7 other people.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> ... really, you wanted my used tissue? Really, you wanted to chew on that brochure... All which boils down to... Pay attention to me, Mom. I thought about getting a flirt stick... so I can multi-task.


Yup. Story of my life, as I work at home on the computer too. Of course, Wrex is MUCH bigger than Willow these days, so letting him out in the yard on his own is now an option for us when the weather is good, but lately we've had some seriously cold weather and it's not safe for him to be out long. 10 minutes, maybe 15 if he's procrastinating on handling his business...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy saves up all her good ideas for entertaining herself for the occasions I am on the phone. Emptying waste baskets, complicated climbs to reach out of reach (Ha!) stuff, exploring the linen basket, quietly removing my cashmere neck warmer from its safe place... All things she doesn't seem to even think of trying when I am less absorbed in a conversation. It's just as well I communicate mainly by email!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

When Ruby is bored and wants to play, I sure know it. I can be anywhere and she will pounce on my feet and growl. A deep low growl and a poodle sitting on my feet. So when I tell her to go get her toy she goes bonkers. She picks out her ball and runs into the living room (wanting me to chase her for it) and we play in there. Ruby is a bit over a year and is crazy wild energetic right now because our cold weather here limits our outdoor exercise time. So we play more inside because she is small enough to run thru the house and not knock over things. We play a lot of ball, tug, hide and seek and also a lot of training games like follow the leader and commands while doing so. Hide and seek is my favorite because I can see those little gears turning in her head. She doesn't get out of hand crazy too much anymore- probably only once a day wen she really gets bored but thankfully she doesn't turn to destructive behavior when doing so. Only obnoxious behavior growling at my feet!!! Haha


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven turned one year on Dec 1st and she is soooo much better than she was even 2 months ago, but she is still VERY active. It's has been in the single digits here and I do not walk in that. I used to walk in anything when we lived in MN but I am spoiled now in KY so I can't make myself do it. I have done some training in the house but its pretty small so she really can't get much exercise in here. Can't wait for the weather to break so we can go out walking again.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think we need treadmills for dogs. You people in the ice and snow have a serious problem here. I do know some use human treadmills for dogs. If anyone here does it might be good to hear from them.
Eric.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So, yesterday we learned sit pretty, I am not sure we are doing it correctly, but she is doing something. This morning it was rollover and we played our first game of find the bone.... Only she started hiding it , too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I took Lily to a canine conditioning class last night. I started going to this place last winter when there was too much snow to safely walk the streets in my neighborhood (no sidewalks here, you walk dogs in the street). Now that it is so cold I decided to get back over there (got away from it last summer when MIL had the eye surgery complications).

The class uses FitPaws physical therapy equipment and other things to get dogs working on balance and core strength. I should probably take this class myself too, LOL. Anyway they have added an endless pool and a treadmill since I was last there! I think I will schedule a swim appointment for a time when the owner's wife, who is a vet, can be there. Lily has always done a funny double kick on one back leg and although if she were a pet I don't think I would worry too much about why, I am interested in knowing if they can see something in how she kicks that might give a clue if there is something anatomically that I should be aware of related particularly to agility.

Anyway there were people there working with one of the trainers on the treadmill. I didn't pay close attention, but it looks like a human treadmill, not a dog specific one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I took Lily to a canine conditioning class last night. I started going to this place last winter when there was too much snow to safely walk the streets in my neighborhood (no sidewalks here, you walk dogs in the street). Now that it is so cold I decided to get back over there (got away from it last summer when MIL had the eye surgery complications).
> 
> The class uses FitPaws physical therapy equipment and other things to get dogs working on balance and core strength. I should probably take this class myself too, LOL. Anyway they have added an endless pool and a treadmill since I was last there! I think I will schedule a swim appointment for a time when the owner's wife, who is a vet, can be there. Lily has always done a funny double kick on one back leg and although if she were a pet I don't think I would worry too much about why, I am interested in knowing if they can see something in how she kicks that might give a clue if there is something anatomically that I should be aware of related particularly to agility.
> 
> Anyway there were people there working with one of the trainers on the treadmill. I didn't pay close attention, but it looks like a human treadmill, not a dog specific one.



Do any of the classes include running, without use of a boring treadmill?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It was the place we have talked about privately that I was at last night! The work on the balance equipment is so intense they don't need to run to burn off a lot of energy. Lily slept very well last night and today she is acting sort of like she overdid the crunches at the gym the day before. I do hope we can get together there soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> It was the place we have talked about privately that I was at last night! The work on the balance equipment is so intense they don't need to run to burn off a lot of energy. Lily slept very well last night and today she is acting sort of like she overdid the crunches at the gym the day before. I do hope we can get together there soon.



Gee I have a hard time imaging how the balance work would be so intense, but I look forward to finding out - I know that Timi would love it - she worked so hard to master the mound at the dog park, and now she is an old pro at it!
I sure hope that we can get her there soon - trying to get her dad to commit to a day...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When it looks like the dog isn't working hard the exercise gets changed up very quickly! Lily got an easy start last night since we haven't been there in a while, but I think next time we will add a degree of difficulty.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hehe, I think it will take a lot to work Timi hard


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I just wanted to update on Willow. She's not AS bored anymore. We've been learning a new trick each day. 

We've learned:

Back It Up! Back it up! Back it Up! (Youtubers might get the humor here.) - walking backwards.
Speak - learned this one last night. Took all of 5 minutes...I used the capture method... 
Circle - turn to the left
Twirl - turn to the right
Crawl - this one is MY favorite... she just looks so darn cute doing it.
http://youtu.be/PvaoKUaRMV8
Sit pretty - our interpretation...it's not a real sit pretty...but I'm ok with it.

And we've started playing "Find the bone." she loves it... and she also hides her bone...  I guess I"m supposed to go find it.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Sounds like Willow got the attention she wanted! Glad it was positive, LOL

I was just reading up on "speak" and "whisper" this morning. I SOOO want to teach Wrex "whisper". I can't start until DH is awake though!


----------

